# Mittelbein



## wilcor43

Ich versuche das Wort Mittelbein auf Spanisch zu übersetzen. Kontext ist:

"... das Mittelbein des Schmetterlings..."

Kann mich jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## spanien

qué tal con la parte media de la pierna o cuerpo en este caso??


----------



## wilcor43

Gracias, pero creo que hay un termino tecnico-medico.
Saludos,


----------



## cyanista

Das Wort scheint heute nicht besonders gebräuchlich zu sein, aber in der  Oeconomischen Encyclopädie (1773 - 1858) von J. G. Krünitz ist es noch zu finden:

"Mittelbein, ein zwischen zweyen andern in der Mitte befindliches Bein. So werden bey den Bienen das zweyte Paar Beine die Mittelbeine genannt."

Schmetterlinge haben auch wie Bienen (und alle anderen Insekte) sechs Beine, also trifft es auch zu.


----------



## wilcor43

Vielen Dank fuer die ausfuehrliche Antwort. Ich suche auch eine Uebersetzung in Spanisch.

Viele Gruesse aus Spanien


----------



## aguachirli

Hallo Wilcor43!

Ich kenn mich zwar mit Schmetterlinge nicht aus, aber ich hab in Netz eine Abbildung von einen gefunden, wo die Teile genannt werden. Und wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, was du mit Mittelbein meinst und wenn diese Abbildung auch richtig ist, dann würde ich sagen du suchst nach "anillos abdominales" (sowas wie "Bauchringe"). 

Gruß, Aguachirli


----------



## cyanista

aguachirli said:


> Hallo Wilcor43!
> 
> Ich kenn mich zwar mit Schmetterlinge nicht aus, aber ich hab in Netz eine Abbildung von einen gefunden, wo die Teile genannt werden. Und wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, was du mit Mittelbein meinst und wenn diese Abbildung auch richtig ist, dann würde ich sagen du suchst nach "anillos abdominales" (sowas wie "Bauchringe").



Ich bin, ehrlich gesagt, nicht überzeugt. Hier ist noch ein Auszug aus einem Entymologie-Fachwortschatz:
*
Pedes media oder Mittelbein. An der Hüfte sitzt ein mehr, weniger großes, meist länglich dreieckiges Hornstück, der Mittelschenkelanhang (Trochanter media), mitunter ist auch noch ein kleineres, der Mittelhüftenanhang (Trochantinus media) vorhanden.*

Auf der Seite findet sich noch ein Bild. Es geht also tatsächlich um _Beine_ und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es bei Schmetterlingen auf einmal Bauchringe sind.


----------



## wilcor43

Hallo Cyanista,

ich habe es tatsaechlich mit "pata media" uebersetzt wie Du irgendwie auch vorschlaegst.
Herzlichen Dank fuer Deine Bemuehungen


----------

